# Green or Black??? HELP!



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, so I bought a dress like the ones below (except short-sleeved) from Target. I bought a white one figuring that I would dye it whatever color I wanted. Well, I have dark green and black dye. Now I can't figure out which to use!!!






What do you all think? I'm torn on this one...

I would probably wear it with knee-high black boots.

Thanks!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the green!


----------



## MissOli (Jun 12, 2007)

green indeed


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the black. I think it might be easier to mix and match with different accessories and shoes and stuff. Maybe some hot pink pumps.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 12, 2007)

I love the color of the green one.You should go with the green.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 12, 2007)

you should go with black definitely


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 12, 2007)

i definitely think green. good luck!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the black, I don't really care for that color green.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the black one much better than the green one.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2007)

i like both!!

wear both Shaundra LOL jk

uhm, id say the green one


----------



## bCreative (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd say go with the black one.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i think the green would compliment you better


----------



## Karren (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd say when Target puts them on sale... Buy another one and dye one green and one black!!





Love Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd say when Target puts them on sale... Buy another one and dye one green and one black!!




Love Karren

LOL! They WERE on sale! It was like $6. They just had a very small selection left...
Thanks everyone for your opinions! I still don't know what to do...I guess I'll wait it out for a little while to see if one pulls ahead or if I'm able to make up my mind on my own for once! lol!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2007)

I like black....but then, I wear black 5 out of 7 days!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2007)

Green looks nice


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 12, 2007)

I say black


----------



## lizpeltola (Jun 12, 2007)

i love green, but black is always more versatile. Assuming you alreay have enough black clothes go with green.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 13, 2007)

I say green


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2007)

I chose green since you are wearing it with black boots.


----------



## ivette (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them both... but if I had to choose, I'd say black. me too


----------



## katnahat (Jun 13, 2007)

Black!


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! They WERE on sale! It was like $6. They just had a very small selection left...
Thanks everyone for your opinions! I still don't know what to do...I guess I'll wait it out for a little while to see if one pulls ahead or if I'm able to make up my mind on my own for once! lol!

WOW.... Wonder if they have any left at our local Target!!! Great preice.... And love the look!!
Karren


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jun 13, 2007)

Green


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 13, 2007)

I myself like the black. You could find more stuff to wear with a black dress then you can with a green one.


----------



## missmari79 (Jun 13, 2007)

Definately Green


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2007)

Black. You can match anything with it better.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Black......it can definately pass for the little black dress.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 13, 2007)

I say when in doubt always pick black!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

I said black, LOL


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jun 21, 2007)

The green would work better for me but either would work for you.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 21, 2007)

Woww I totally love the dress its hot



I say black looks better... Green just makes me think of a dress but the Black makes me think of a sexy dress lol if my logic made any sense...


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 21, 2007)

it definitely the Black one for me


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 21, 2007)

Black.


----------



## estherika (Jun 21, 2007)

i voted for the green. it looks more unique


----------



## freestyler (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like the green, black can be a bit dull and would need more effort to dress it up.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

I like them both, but if it's going to be worn as a dress, I'd go with green.


----------



## amanda28 (Jun 22, 2007)

I like black and it can go with different colors of boots.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 22, 2007)

Deep green or blue makes me looks fatty fat!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2007)

I vote black, but that's just me...


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 22, 2007)

i like the black


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

black.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Black


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

green, the blakc is just too dark.


----------

